# Main > General Discussion >  Commision Requests

## zhar2

I am not sure if im allowed to do this, but I hope I am and please forgive me if its not and I understand if this thread is Deleted.

I am trying to build up a business creating custom items, art and maps. if you like my work and desire something like what I make id be happy to oblige. 

My Blog is: Neuduows

Thank you for your attention  :Smile:

----------


## zhar2

Oh and if possible could you share my blog on FB or Google+. It would go along way to help this cartographer!!

----------


## Chris van der Heijden

I really like the maps you did. That is exacly the style I would like for my own. (I am not a very skilled map maker myself). What I like about them are the coastlines. I never seem to get them like that. They look very natural.

----------


## ravells

A very individual style. Great stuff! I wish you luck with your commissions!

----------

